# Dump Sonic



## plarson (Mar 27, 2006)

Sonic crashes during edit and burning of DVD with tivo files (which is why I bought it). I have researched the internet and this is a very common problem - can you say class action law suit?


----------



## gspeterson (Mar 30, 2005)

I've had the same problem with Sonic, as it has never worked for me.

I upgraded to the new version (8.0?) last week, and now I can't edit TiVO file or non-TiVo files.

I'm ready to dump Sonic completely...

Sign me up for the lawsuit!


----------



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's a thread on how to create a DVD without Sonic products.

I haven't posted 5 times yet, so the board won't let me post an URL. But, if you add the Tivo community site name to the following path you should see it.

/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=295265

--J.


----------

